# okay can anybody spare some of this FO?



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 16, 2008)

I've looked everywhere for the Amazing Grace FO - the only places I've found are either 
A) 25.00 minimum order (I don't have that right now)
B) on a site for gel candles (is gel candle stuff safe for MP soap?)
C) outrageous shipping even though I know actual shipping rates aren't that much.

So does anybody own this FO and maybe want to sell a small amount? (1/2oz or maybe more)

PLEASE!??!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 16, 2008)

> B) on a site for gel candles (is gel candle stuff safe for MP soap?)


Some is, some is not. I would phone or email the supplier to find out.


> C) outrageous shipping even though I know actual shipping rates aren't that much.


Again, I would email or phone the supplier to see if they would parcel post it to you for less.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 16, 2008)

Did you try ebay?


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Oct 16, 2008)

I have 1once from the Scentworks.
I can sell it to you if you like, just give me a pm


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah it's all ridiculous..  
the one with the shipping I know is too high isn't even FC mail - 
for 1oz of FO they're charging almost 8.00 postage for priority, when I just got 8oz in the mail priority (not even flat rate, just regular priority) for just over 4.00 today. Unfortunately that place doesn't carry Amazing Grace or I'd have gotten it there. But I know for a fact they could use a priority flat rate for 4.80. 
Ugh. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## BubbleBitch (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sure I saw Amazing Grace at wholesalesuppliesplus


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah I want to buy there since I see them recommended so often, but unless I have enough $$ to buy more, the shipping isn't worth it. (I'm broke..   ) 
The smallest FO they have is 2oz which is 5.95 - more than I'd like but still worth it since I need it so badly. But the cheapest shipping on it is 7.95, which is not only more than I can afford, it's more than the FO itself.. 

Guess I'll just keep looking or keep saving up money - I'm invoicing someone today, hopefully they'll pay on time.

In the meantime, if anybody has any at all, please LMK!


Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Healinya (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.fragranceandflavors.com/

It is a division of wholesale supplies. Get your listed ready and organized for when you are ready to make a bigger order. Orders over $50 are only $2.95 shipping.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh sweet mother of pearl, it's like the motherload! w00t 
Thank you so much for that link, I will certainly start dreaming


----------



## heartsong (Nov 6, 2008)

*fo*

i ordered lemon, lemon, lemon and just LOVED it in the bottle, but when i soaped it at their recommended usage rate, the fragrance disappeared!  i make rtcp. what amount do you recommend as a rule of thumb to use with their products? maybe 1 oz per pound of soap?


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Nov 9, 2008)

GrumpyOldWoman said:
			
		

> I have 1once from the Scentworks.
> I can sell it to you if you like, just give me a pm



Ack! I think I missed this post originally! I definitely want it, I'll send you a message! Thank you!!


----------



## brian0523 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just as an FYI - I've tried several different Graces from vendors, and they all smell fantastic in CP soap, but over the cure all of them have faded to very little scent.  Very disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Deda (Apr 1, 2009)

I love Amazing Grace, it's one of my favorites.  I have the 'real thing' by Philosophy and it's a very light delicate scent. Not overpowering at all.  I think the WSP is dead on.  

I can send you a bit if you need it.  I've still got about 12 oz left.


----------

